# Worst Jerseys/Uniforms/Kits



## The Sultan of Oman (Jun 16, 2017)

Simply put, share godawful jerseys, uniforms, or kits from any league in any sport here. I'll go ahead and start us off with a classic:


----------



## LulzKiller (Jun 16, 2017)

https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/e8/6e/af/e86eaf7d39eb1d8432930d9fa3a17046.jpg


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jun 16, 2017)

Most of the uniforms oregon comes up with are trash, but this is probably one of the worst


----------



## CatParty (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## The Sultan of Oman (Jun 16, 2017)

LulzKiller said:


> https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/e8/6e/af/e86eaf7d39eb1d8432930d9fa3a17046.jpg



God, this looks like the "Viewers Like You" screen before an old '90s PBS cartoon. Anyway...






...these aren't even _enjoyably_ terrible. They're corporate, ugly, and - worst of all - soulless. Their old jerseys may have been pretty generic, but at least they had some fucking _personality._


----------



## CatParty (Jun 16, 2017)

The Sultan of Oman said:


> God, this looks like the "Viewers Like You" screen before an old '90s PBS cartoon. Anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




speaking of the nba i really hate the short sleeve jerseys. lebron isn't a fan either
http://www.teamsportsplanet.com/blog/short-sleeves-lebron-fans-opinions/


----------



## The Sultan of Oman (Jun 16, 2017)

CatParty said:


> speaking of the nba i really hate the short sleeve jerseys. lebron isn't a fan either
> http://www.teamsportsplanet.com/blog/short-sleeves-lebron-fans-opinions/



Dude, _fuck_ short-sleeved jerseys. Especially the first set that used them:


----------



## TiggerNits (Jun 16, 2017)

As an avid Denver fan who bleeds blue and orange, I have to admit the yellow and browns are fucking terrible and should never be allowed on television again






But the only thing worse is the Steelers Bumblebee Burglar outfits


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jun 16, 2017)

TiggerNits said:


> As an avid Denver fan who bleeds blue and orange, I have to admit the yellow and browns are fucking terrible and should never be allowed on television again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't want to double post but the next thing I planned on adding to the thread was the bumblebee uniforms


----------



## CatParty (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## LulzKiller (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## TiggerNits (Jun 16, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 234723
> View attachment 234724



The Sox had years of terrible designs


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jun 16, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 234723
> View attachment 234724


Jesus fucking christ the first thing I ever learned playing baseball was NOT TO WEAR SHORTS. I wonder how many of them went on the DL for sliding too hard into second base and needing skin grafts


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 16, 2017)

I used this goalkeeper shirt in high school.


----------



## nad7155 (Jun 16, 2017)

Anyone who care what colors a sports team wears should eat some unsweetened chocolate.


----------



## The Sultan of Oman (Jun 16, 2017)

nad7155 said:


> Anyone who care what colors a sports team wears should eat some unsweetened chocolate.



So I guess you wouldn't mind if we stuck your favorite squad in puke green and burnt orange?


----------



## Anti Fanta (Jun 25, 2017)

Man United's grey kit didn't only look awful, it was apparently impossible for the players to pick out their teammates when they played in it. It was so bad that at one game they actually changed into another kit at half-time.


----------



## The Kebab and Calculator (Jun 26, 2017)

AFL.   Even when they were winning everything, I could not take Hawthorn seriously because of this:


----------



## TowinKarz (Jun 30, 2017)

No fair using the 70's, that decade was so bad fashionwise that it ought to get a handicap in arguments like this.

Because you know the Walking-Fanta-can Houston Astros are going to come strong.....


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Jun 30, 2017)

All of them, sports suck


----------



## Cato (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Chocolate Elvis (Jul 3, 2017)

Dayglo orange and cement.





Rhubarb and custard.





Vomit.





Tomorrow belongs to me.


----------



## cumrobbery (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## El Porko Fako (Jul 3, 2017)

The old Milwaukee Bucks uniforms were pretty bad


----------



## Meat Target (Feb 3, 2021)

Ahh, late 90's/early aughts Royals. As embarrassing as they play.



And my future sister-in-law calls the LA Rams "the Ikea Team".


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Feb 3, 2021)

Some ugly pieces of shit from our local teams


----------



## Shining Wit (Feb 3, 2021)

Wolves' away shirt this year is awful, its like two shirts stitched together


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (Feb 3, 2021)

TiggerNits said:


> As an avid Denver fan who bleeds blue and orange, I have to admit the yellow and browns are fucking terrible and should never be allowed on television again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I'm in the minority but I really like the Pittsburgh Throwbacks, it makes them look like toddlers and its funny.
The same cannot be said for the really old Philly Eagles throwbacks, which look like piss and a urinal cake.

Also the NFL Color Rush which gave us great matchups like the Toilet Cleaner Bowl:

And the Burger/Hot Dog Condiment Bowl:


----------



## The Grognard (Feb 4, 2021)

When it comes to extremely 90's kit, I think the peak of it is the teal-purple kit that Jokerit when they were the most annoyingly good team in SM-Liiga. Also, a good illustration of how many sponsors teams slap to their kit over here.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Feb 4, 2021)

Not even Nikocado’s thumbnails have this much orange in them


----------



## Spasticus Autisticus (Feb 5, 2021)

There have been some really bad third jerseys in the NHL over the years.

Vetoing this St. Louis Blues jersey was the best thing Mike Keenan ever did in his career.



The Retarded Bear jersey of the Bruins always made me laugh.


Then there is the Dallas Stars Mooterus.


----------



## jimsterlingspronoun (Apr 9, 2021)

cant remember who, but the away kit of one of league twos teams is all pink. What a bunch of homos.


----------

